# Fiat Ducato 2.800 engine number



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the exact location of the engine number on the Fiat 2800 engine?


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

you find it on a plate in the front and under the engine cover...

The most are beginning with X 244....../..../...

VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION DATA PLATE

It is fitted on the engine compartment front crossmember.

A. Name of manufacturer
B. Homologation number
C. Vehicle type identification code
D. Chassis manufacture number
E. Maximum authorized weight of vehicle fully laden
F. Maximum authorized weight of vehicle fully laden plus trailer
G. Maximum authorized weight on first axle (front)
H. Maximum authorized weight on second axle (rear)
I. Engine type
L. Bodywork version code
M. Spares number
N. Correct value of noise absorption coefficient (Diesel and turbo Diesel engines only)

BODYSHELL IDENTIFICATION PLATE

It is fitted on the engine compartment front crossmember (only valid for the factory). The chassis identification type and number are stamped on the right chassis inner wheel arch (1a), under the cap and in the engine compar
for info,

duc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Duc 

Good info but Rommel is looking for the location of the ENGINE number not the VIN plate. 

I don't have a Fiat 2.8 so I can't be exact, but it's usually stamped on the engine block near the head and block joint. 

Jim


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Engine number must be the same as the chassis, or is Rommel looking for the engine type and for what ? : 
that is for the 2,8 liter 8 I 40.43 S. ( SOFIM Specification )

SOFIM is the italian factory who build the Diesel engine for FIAT and IVECO...

with kind regards,

duc


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

duc said:


> Engine number must be the same as the chassis,


Hi Duc

There is some confusion here I think, engine numbers are discrete to an engine regardless of chassis number unless Fiat do it differently .. I've never heard of them both being the same .. :?

Jim


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Fiat Hymer 2800 engine number*

I am looking for the engine number , this is for the a first licence for an imported vehicle and if anyone has seen the new V55/5 form they will probable know I am close to suicide.
I can find the Hymer plate which is riveted to the body by the side of the door but I have looked under the bonnet for the Vin plate and scanned the engine ( what you can see of it) with no success


----------

